

China Builds Enormous Optimus Prime Transformer - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/07/20/the-growing-robot-culture-china-builds-giant-optimus-prime-out-of-junk-video/

======
fredBuddemeyer
why is the headline "china builds"? would they say "america builds" or "italy
builds" or rather just credit the people and organizations responsible (even
if government was involved)? it reads like pre-war propaganda and seems to
have that effect on the first ("they" "we") commenter.

------
openfly
If they leave it at our gates, we probably shouldn't bring it inside... there
could be more than meets the eye.

I'd down mod myself if I could.

